# Don Giovanni on PBS



## poconoron

Principal Conductor Fabio Luisi leads his first Met performances of Mozart’s Don Giovanni in a new production directed by Tony Award winner Michael Grandage in his Met debut. Encore presentation Sunday, February 26 at 12:30 p.m.


----------



## NightHawk

My favorite opera in a new production! Thanks so much for the alert!!! nh



poconoron said:


> Principal Conductor Fabio Luisi leads his first Met performances of Mozart's Don Giovanni in a new production directed by Tony Award winner Michael Grandage in his Met debut. Encore presentation Sunday, February 26 at 12:30 p.m.


----------

